# Dyers Labs - Ambergate - January 2013



## mrtoby (Jan 10, 2013)

I am a douche bag, I must have driven by this place 60000 times since moving up to Derbyshire world 6 years ago. Its massive, a total mess, full of graffiti, fucked beyond all belief yet still is quite photogenic. Lots of buildings with not much in and then you have the stair case in the top building-As some of you might know, I love stairs. Its a good one, spirally and stuff. 

some info:

"Stevensons Dyers in Ambergate; Derbyshire. Set up by the Stevenson family the company constructed the factory at Ambergate in the late 19th Century the dye works provided employment to many people in Ambergate and the surrounding towns and at its peak in the 1970’s the factory employed more than 1400 people. Well known for its good working conditions the factory played an important part in the local community and employees were encouraged to join clubs and socialise outside of work.

Stevensons remained in family ownership until 1966, when it was acquired by Coats Viyella Clothing and in 2002, it became part of the Quantum Clothing Group. However due to economic conditions it was soon forced to close the plant at Ambergate."

There are some pictures from others but this set here by M D Allen shows how much its gone down hill....

Also a report from that other site here from 2008.

Visited on my own, pre-work and it was -1, too cold. Here are my pictures...















































Full set here on my Flickr. Thanks for looking. Cheers to Martin AKA Skankypants for the heads up.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 10, 2013)

Very interesting shot: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8189/8366839499_60dbd46ca8.jpg
Like you say it's fucked, but gave you some very nice photos indeed.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 10, 2013)

Spot on mate,great shots as always....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow!
loving your pics especially the stairs!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 10, 2013)

Luvly spirals going on there 

Nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice one, crazy staircase!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice indeed, looks like my sort of place...back to derpyshire i go!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 10, 2013)

Let me know if you're coming!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 10, 2013)

Brilliant photography - love the report!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 10, 2013)

*Me likey!!! *


----------



## shatners (Jan 12, 2013)

Really nice... just down the road from me too. Your right, lovely staircase


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lovely set of pics, that placed is trashed !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 12, 2013)

Fantastic shots there! Looks like an interesting mooch, very nice


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice set, stair case shots are ace and not over cooked on the HDR


----------



## Malcog (Jan 21, 2013)

Its sad to see this place going, they were a customer of a software company I used to work at that provided systems for textile companies, there were about 100 or so textile companies using that companies software in the East Midlands. I don't think a single one of those companies exist anymore.


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice report mate, I love the last shot


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 20, 2013)

The stairs shot is absolutley EPIC!!! My favourite shot this year by far! threw me well out.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 20, 2013)

Hate the HDR like the report! Nicely captured I think you've captured it well....trashed or not it's photogenic as you say.....still a few bit and pieces in aswell....cheers for posting


----------



## Stussy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ooo I like this very much, nicely processed pics too! Captured this place really well


----------



## fat-600 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lovely photos! well done!


----------



## ajhippo (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice shots, I love the corridor one.

I hope this is still around as I fancy it.


----------

